# Any pics of homemade fire tending tools?



## wahoowad (Jan 9, 2006)

I weld and relish the thought of throwing away my el-cheapo fireplace tools and making my own tools for my wood stove. I know I need an ash rake, and maybe a log poker or tongs? Anybody have any pics or links to homemade tools? I have lots of rebar and thought I could make something useful out of them besides a log holder.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jan 9, 2006)

I made a poker for my boiler last winter out of a piece of rebar (poked into the coal until it was red hot and then bent over), but it didn't survive the summer. I needed a piece of rebar to prop up my wife's clothesline (don't ask), so now it's embedded in concrete about a foot underground. Found an old coal poker in the basement that works just as well.

I agree with Dylan that the best tools are the ones you make or modify yourself.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jan 9, 2006)

I asked you not to ask.

I don't go near it except to fix it, so I guess it's "hers."


----------



## wahoowad (Jan 11, 2006)

well, looks like I am not going to get any pics of tools. How about a pic of the clothesline?


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jan 11, 2006)

I would, but I don't think it meets code, and I don't want elkimmeg on my case.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey George, let me know next time you pop the cork on a bottle of wine with that thing.


----------



## Mo Heat (Jan 12, 2006)

George,

That can opener looks like it could take the top off a petroleum storage tank. Hmmm... Are you selling those? 

Mo Heat


----------



## Willhound (Jan 13, 2006)

wahoowad said:
			
		

> well, looks like I am not going to get any pics of tools. How about a pic of the clothesline?



Sorry Wahoowad, but right now I'm using store bought stuff. I did get the best possible set I could afford though, by waiting for a sale. For a store bought set it's pretty sturdy. Had a problem early on with the ash shovel handle loosening off, but some Loctite fixed it. I have some home made tools out at my camp and I'm heading out there tommorrow, so I'll try and remember to take a few shots. Most of it is the bent re-bar variety, but there are a couple of interesting pieces.

BTW, I seem to recall back when the new forum first got going, someone had a shot of a real neat ash removal tool that was like a steel dust pan with a lid. Was that you, Mo? 



> Self Edit: Never mind, I finally found it. It was a link to another site. I'd love to get one of these: http://www.woodheat.org/tips/ashfetish.htm



Willhound


----------



## Willhound (Jan 13, 2006)

Wahoowad

As promised, I took my camera with me to my camp this morning, but after looking at the sorry assortment of homemade pokers and ash shovels, I felt that most of them didn't warrant a picture, except for this one poker.

This was built by my brother's friend back in high school shop class. I have used it, and it works OK, except it really needs a hook on the end. Since I have an assorment of bent rebar pokers, I thought it best not to ruin this, so I painted it and now it hangs by the stove as a conversation piece. (Most of the conversation is from my wife, saying "Get rid of this junk")

On a useful note, the curved hand guard really does a good job of deflecting the heat from your hands if you're not wearing gloves.

Willhound


----------



## begreen (Jan 15, 2006)

I've had this tool forever. It is my dedicated poker. It's made from stout 5/16" steel rod about 29" long, and flattened at the tip.  I love it because I can poke, hook and move hot logs easily, while staying a safe distance from the hot edges of the stove.


----------

